# Autotrail motorhome damaged bottom skirt



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

I have just caught my corner skirt on a post causing damage to 2 skirt panels do I have to get these from Autotrail or is there another supplier.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

whoops...
I think Autotrail are your only hope as they are custom made for the vehicle I would have thought...

Going back a few years a stolen car went through the side of my scout.. Took 6 months to get the new panel !!! I would assume they only have so many made and if they have a choice of building and selling a new van or letting you have a part, you know what they will choose!!

It will be insurance anyway so get on to them and the repairers can chase the parts...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending on the year of your van. O'Leary's buys up parts so you could try them.
I suppose repair is out of the question; with enough bits and the majority of the shape, a good bodyshop may be able to rebuild the part.

Alan


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

the van in question is a 2012 model.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In which case, providing the bank manager agrees, Autotrail should have the part in stock.

Alan


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know the extent of the damage but you have nothing to lose by taking the van to a reputable body repair shop for a quote.

I managed to crack the large wrap around bumper on the front of my van earlier this year by driving up and over the top of a large Millenco ramp whilst having a conversation with some friends :roll:. I dread to think what Burstner would have charged for a new bumper but a local body repair place did a first class job for £300. IMy dealer gave me the paint code and you really cannot tell that there was ever a repair.


----------

